# Lister Diesel



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Wishing Peter a quick recovery after his operation.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

+ one
All the best Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Plus 2 Peter

From Geoff


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Peter.

Ian


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hear hear! Get well soon Peter.

Dick


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Somehow missed he was unwell.


Add my best wishes and hope for quick recovery.


.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Ditto to all that from me too Peter.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Double Ditto to all that from me too Peter :wink2:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Here's hoping for a quick recovery


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

All the best Peter
Misty


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

A speedy recovery Peter from me too.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Aye - hoping you are up and about soon!!!
Flo & Carl


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are all thinking of you Peter

Wishing you a speedy recovery

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He's had his op, it went well and is still in hospital recovering, hopefully out today or tomorrow.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the kind thoughts, it wasn't the sort of thing people want to chat about on a motorhome forum so I just let Kev know and kept him up to date.

It was an Aortic valve replacement, and they found on big enough, the Aorta was nearly 40mm across.

Came out of Coventry last evening, nice to be back in the chaos that I know!

No 'Zipper', Aldra, it's a straight clean cut, just two sutures to take out.

The staff were great, no complaints at all, the hospital is nice, everything laid out nicely. Shopping mall in the entrance, its own bus station etc.

Sutures come out this morning at our GP's surgery.

Peter


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Take it easy, Peter, hopefully MrsDiesel won't have to hogtie you to keep you out of mischief!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hope you recover fully and speedily Peter.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad your OK, I too didn't know you were having a big op..

ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Take it slow and steady Peter, suspect the OH may have to hogtie you. :wink2::wink2:

Terry


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Peter wishing you a speedy recovery. 


I had not realised how big the aorta blood vessel was until called for abdominal aortic aneurysm screening at my local surgery. The nurse showed me the ultrasound scan results...wow that is some blood vessel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Devonboy said:


> Peter wishing you a speedy recovery.
> 
> I had not realised how big the aorta blood vessel was until called for abdominal aortic aneurysm screening at my local surgery. The nurse showed me the ultrasound scan results...wow that is some blood vessel.


I'm going for that in a couple of weeks, bloody scary stuff, no warning, bang, gone.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Take it easy... and speedy recovery


Best wishes from a zipper club member of some 8 years now.


Good health and best wishes to all the fine members of this great forum.


Alex B ...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well that's that Peter 

You can't be a member of the zipper club

You are just a press stud

Remember to take things easy for a while and give your body time to heal

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Peter

Did you not have open heart surgery to get to the aortic valve??

Mine was aortic valve replacement

Did you have keyhole surgery??

Mine is also a straight cut but a long one 

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, Sandra, it was open-heart surgery, but the long vertical cut has no stitches as such, I believe they are dissolving stitches.

Peter


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Best wishes from me too, Peter.
Hope all goes well for you nnd you're soon out and about.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow Peter, I too didn't realise you were ill, must have missed that post. (I do seem to miss posts on this new format). 
I'd been wondering why there hadn't been any updates about the Mercedes bus lately, now I know!
Best wishes for a speedy recovery & don't try & do too much!

Michael.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Go on then Peter

You are a member of the zipper club

They may well have used dissolving internal stitches and glued the outside

The two stitches will have held the drain

Rest, you need time for your ribs and chest wall to heal

It takes a bit of a battering during surgery 

But the worst is over


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks, Sandra!

XXXX

Peter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

secret

lots and lots of love coming your way

not a soul knows about it

just you and me

you will be fine

remember what my consultant said

'once the heart has had a trauma it seems to learn

so your chances of a heart attack is well reduced

sometimes i wonder if we introduced more hearts to trauma

we could reduce heart attack'

love

sandra


----------

